# Should have bought the good stuff



## cda (Dec 3, 2017)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/mo...erdome/ar-BBG6Lyd?li=BBnba9I&ocid=mailsignout


----------



## fatboy (Dec 3, 2017)

Another win for Detroit


----------



## chris kennedy (Dec 3, 2017)

Funny, was just watching botched demo's on YouTube yesterday.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 3, 2017)

I always liked the one where they blow the first floor, and the building comes straight down.....one floor, and stops.


----------

